

Emmet shows-off super-charged way to write HTML & CSS - gary4gar
http://emmet.io/

======
gary4gar
I found about this today. This allows us to write html in using CSS like
shorthand, pretty cool & saves lot of time. Check the Demo Screencast on
homepage. I found it quite nice, so sharing here

